# new to having a camper pull behind.



## styron (Aug 14, 2012)

its an 82 or 84 terry camper ive never had a camper and im learning on the go my first problem water line im fixing the leaking hose but idont know if that is the only thing. im also working on the battery which is dead if anyone has advice please let me know.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

If you know where the hose is broken, a quick fix is, cut it out and slip a piece of copper tubing up in the hose. Put the tube up the other piece of hose. Tighten down with two hose clamps. You can pick up replacement hoses at an RV store. Buy a new battery. Make sure when you plug into an electric outlet the converter is on and putting out a charge. You'll need a tester for that


----------

